# Old Dodge fisher (?) plow pump



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

hey guys, i'm new here, im hoping somebody will have an answer for me on this.
i have this '87 dodge 3/4 ton truck i'm in the process of putting a new motor in, and i'm gonna plow with it (hopefully) soon. i think it was built by chrysler with a plow package on it. it has the high output alternator, dana 60 front axle, extra duty trans cooler, and the actual plow mount looks like it fits perfectly. i have no documentation stating this is a "sno commander" truck, but for some reason i think it had at least the plow prep package. 

anyway, lets get to my real question. my plow is a belt driven pump style with a fluid reservoir on the fender and a spool valve next to that, with two push-pull rods going through the firewall. is this a fisher?
is it possible to retrofit an electric pump on this system and throw out the belt pump? the reason i ask is i have no way to mount the pump after scrapping the dual smog pumps and their bracket. the bracket this pump was mounted on was some homeade pos that didnt line up anyway. 
and if i cant get a electric pump, is there a way to get a bracket that will fit??
its a 360 engine with A/C, P/S, and high amp alternator
thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You can put an elctric/hydralic unit uner the hood on the fender liner, if you place it just right in the area of the existing valve unit you shouldnt even have to so anything with the hoses. There are several brands of pumps out hte, monarch, haladex, barnes, fenner just to name a few. You might want to check northern equipment, they carry a few of those brands.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

IT is a factory option Sno-commander I have a 74.
It is a Meyers plow, yellow.
I replaced my old system after years of constant work to the valve bobby it always leaked and blew out the by-pass too. 
so I scraped it for a more reliable western power unit with the ram. It will bolt right in just remove the lift ram.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

The code AHF or AFH should be on the cab tag if it is a snow commander.
Most also have the cab clearance lights.

I have the same Myers Hydraulic set up on my 86 1-ton what I did was make a brackets to tie the P/S and air (smog) pump together then hung the plow pump out side of them. Then to run the belt you have to get a 3 groove water pump pulley.

This is the same way both the military, state, and fleet trucks were outfitted from 84-88


----------



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, thats how mine _Was_ setup, except i had two smog pumps, and the plow pump was mounted on this rinky dink bracket above that, which never tightened up good, so the belt just sqeualed all the time. 
i'll look at my vin tag, but i dont have clearance lights up top so maybe its not plow prepped. i'm thinking that i could use some old p/s pump brackets and mount the plow pump with those


----------



## cpistel (Dec 13, 2005)

*W250 pump mount*

I have the same problem and am looking for suggestions. I was told the original fisher pump bracket was PN 5669. Do you have any idea where this would have been installed? Anyone have one they could part with?

Rustcharger, did you remove the smog pumps on your engine? Any ill effects from mileage, performance, emissions?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cpistel said:


> I have the same problem and am looking for suggestions. I was told the original fisher pump bracket was PN 5669. Do you have any idea where this would have been installed? Anyone have one they could part with?
> 
> Rustcharger, did you remove the smog pumps on your engine? Any ill effects from mileage, performance, emissions?


If it's is s sno- commander it has a Meyers. aftermarket ity could be any thing


----------



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, from what ive found out, its a meyers. not a fisher. but the fisher stuff is easier to get, since they have the parts list for everything on their website. i contacted meyers about this and they said i have to go to chrysler. the shop manual i have is from '81 and shows an electric pump made by meyers. i guess they switched at some point. 
the smog pumps werent hooked up to anything when i got the truck, the guy who had it stuck an edelbrock carb and intake on there which pretty much made all the emmisions stuff useless. all a smog pump soes is inject fresh air into the cat's during warmup. once youre at operating temp they do nothing. 
plus i plugged the smog ports at the bottom of the exhaust ports on the heads, so no air would get in there anyway


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Should only be one smog pump 1 inch rubber hose to the cat 1 inch rubber hose to the back of the exhaust manifolds, 1 small vacuum line to the carb. All the hook up the smog pump has.

Pull the second smog pump and mount the plow pump in it place.


----------



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

thats what i originally thought, but the bracket doesnt necessarily accept the plow pump. i did find an old p/s pump bracket in th egarage last nite that fits the pump perfectly, so once i ca get to it i'll try to make that work


----------



## MRTAZWRENCH (Dec 15, 2003)

does anyone have any of thes pumps,info on how to rebuild them, or will a fisher belt driven pump work on one of these meyer plows, as i may have found a fisher pump, also has anyone ever used a power steering pump as a replacement?


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Dodge Belt Drive Pump*

I have an old Dodge Sno Commander, I am parting out the whole plow setup. 1982 with 318 and auto, It is the most reliable setup there is, never battery or wiring trouble. This one has the plow pump mounted down on the driver side of the engine very low and the PS pump is mounted high in the middle of the engine on front. I would like to sell the whole setup if anyone is interested.
Hyperpack


----------



## MRTAZWRENCH (Dec 15, 2003)

hyperpack said:


> I have an old Dodge Sno Commander, I am parting out the whole plow setup. 1982 with 318 and auto, It is the most reliable setup there is, never battery or wiring trouble. This one has the plow pump mounted down on the driver side of the engine very low and the PS pump is mounted high in the middle of the engine on front. I would like to sell the whole setup if anyone is interested.
> Hyperpack


I only need a pump, but may think about the whole thing. P.M. sent.


----------



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

MRTAZWRENCH said:


> does anyone have any of thes pumps,info on how to rebuild them, or will a fisher belt driven pump work on one of these meyer plows, as i may have found a fisher pump, also has anyone ever used a power steering pump as a replacement?


the pumps seem identical to a chrylser p/s pump, the muonting holes are even the same. the only doff. is the larger lfuid intake port, which goes to the reservoir. but the p/s pump on my truck has a remote reservoir to make room for the air pumps, so you could probably just order that p/s pump which has the large intake size


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Upgrade to a Hydro/Electric*

In 1975 I had a Chevy and I had a Meyers Hydro/Electric plow installed. All solenoid controll. I remember those belt drive ones. My buddy had one. Looked simple but too many hoes etc. Leaking all the time too.
I think you should just trash all that belt and hose crap. Find an old Meyers [or Western] electric control model. Just a little wiring and your good to go!


----------



## MRTAZWRENCH (Dec 15, 2003)

rustcharger said:


> the pumps seem identical to a chrylser p/s pump, the muonting holes are even the same. the only doff. is the larger lfuid intake port, which goes to the reservoir. but the p/s pump on my truck has a remote reservoir to make room for the air pumps, so you could probably just order that p/s pump which has the large intake size


i looked at an 84 dodge pump, and the housing behind the pulley sticks out more than the one on the plow pump. the back/ res. will come off, if i go power steering pump i'll use another one like i already have on my truck, and i should be able to get the belts lined up. this is a dodge plow, but has been run on full size jeeps for the last 15 years or so. even though it was not lifting i could angle it, so i made one pass with it on a long driveway, quit working completely, now the outlet nipple on the re. pulled out.


----------



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

i mounted the pump tonight, looks almost like a factory deal!! all i used was a set of brackets from a p/s pump i found in the shed. i think it was from an old _BIG Block _dodge, but it fit the pump just right and all i had to do was drill a hole in one bracket and make up some spacers, and it all lined up nice. the only thing i'm thinking of is maybe i should switch the plow pump with the p/s so the plow pump can sit lower. i dont know if its low enough right now to be properly fed with hydraulic oil. maybe i can just set the tank a bit higher. 
and as far as the reliability of the system, i think i'll take the advice of you guys who mentioned the POS charging systems on dodge trucks which may cause an issue with an electric plow. plus i've heard the full hydraulic setup moves faster. i dont really care about the messiness of the lines and all, since this truck is just an old beater anyway


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*snow commander*

I had a few of them. I also have the dodge manual for them. That was a sweet system. The special .94 power steering pump with remote half gallon holding tank was great. You needed that for the lift cylinder. Just keep belt adjusted and you were good to go. Go to library and look up a dodge repair manual, under accessories is the snow plow package.

Dave


----------



## rustcharger (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah, but what year dodge? mine is an 87 but they only offered electric setups that year. i think this was all ripped off an older dodge truck, maybe a powerwagon


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*what year*

I had a 1972, 1976, 1979, if I remember they were all hyd. Then I got an 87,88,89,94gas,94diesel,87 international, 99 international, 86 ford one ton, 94 F 450, 00 gas, 05 diesel 03 gas 95 jeep I think that is bout it for me... oh cant forget the backhoe. Noah used it to unload the ark... 67 5500.

You have a neat unit. It is bullet proof and the fluids are kept warm, all you need to do is keep the belt adjusted. I wore out the control valve and had to buy an new one. That system was made by Chrysler and Parker Hannifin in Cleveland Ohio.

Now with the high amp alt and large pump motors it is a moot point to have an all hyd system. But remember back then a 63 amp alt was big.

Dave


----------



## cornhawk (Jan 20, 2007)

*pump*

i went to the junk yard and bought an old power steering pump, works great.


----------



## right winger (Nov 13, 2007)

SkykingHD;259142 said:


> I had a few of them. I also have the dodge manual for them. That was a sweet system. The special .94 power steering pump with remote half gallon holding tank was great. You needed that for the lift cylinder. Just keep belt adjusted and you were good to go. Go to library and look up a dodge repair manual, under accessories is the snow plow package.
> 
> Dave


 I am having the same problem almost. I have a sno-commander that had a 360 in it. I spun a rod bearing in the motor so I swapped in a 440 and none of the small block brackets will work. Does the manual you have show a big block bracket set up? If so can you tell the name and what edition it is?

Pete


----------



## Coloradoplowguy (Dec 19, 2010)

I have just found this site, and am currently using a 1975 Dodge Ramcharger W/440 engine with a factory installed Meyers plow. This unit came with the belt drive pump and remote plastic tank which leaked as others have mentioned. The biggest problem is that the plow responds slowly when the engine is idling, and fast when running at driving speed. Just the opposite of what is needed when plowing. My unit was changed th Meyers electric/hydraulic 20+ years ago.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Fast in its day*

I had several of the Meyer dodge set ups new. They were fast and remember we had a 63 amp alt in the day. The E47 vs the .94 modified power steering pump we felt the .94 steering pump was faster and would allow us to use more electric in the truck to run things like lights, heater and window wipers. If the pump was new I bet it would be very close to E47 speed or faster. Our remote mounted reservoir rusted out and the roll weld failed at the bottom of the container. The left hand would get rubbed raw by pulling the rods too. We even made extensions so we didn't have to lean forward to operate the plow.

The E60 on a Dodge Diesel with 100+ amps of alt. is a great set up for today.

Old enough to remember......


----------



## Coloradoplowguy (Dec 19, 2010)

*Meyer plow*

When this unit was new, the plow responded slowly due to low rpm of engine/ pump. This problem may have been solved with larger pump with flow control to limit flow at higher speeds. This unit was dangerous as at plowing speed, it would react very fast (change from right to left in a couple of seconds). The electric unit has run for 20+ years with only replacing the motor brushes and the piston seals.


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Coloradoplowguy;1160229 said:


> The biggest problem is that the plow responds slowly when the engine is idling, and fast when running at driving speed. Just the opposite of what is needed when plowing.


I run a '73 Dodge W100 with Fisher belt-drive. It's a bulletproof system, I was just talking to a Fisher rep. yesterday who said that the only reason Fisher went electric is because in the late nineties the engine compartments on new trucks were no longer affording any room for the pump. That's not the first time I've heard that from a Fisher rep.

It is slower at idle, never found it to be much of an issue, it moves quick enough. Get RPMs abover 1200 or so and it's wicked fast.

Fisher factory pump is about the size of a coffee can, turned on its side. On the 318 it mounts right above the alternator and uses a special pulley on the crank. I had to track down the pump bracket from a junkyard, was able to thanks to having the Fisher part number. I'll try and take a picture of the setup.

I like not having the electric hassles. Despite its simplicity and ruggedness, you still need to do careful annual maintenance on the belt-drive setup if you expect reliability.


----------

